# Barn Progress



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 29, 2009)

We're getting there - this weekend we turn our clocks back and it'll be dark at 5pm - oh how I hate that! Leave in the dark and come home in the dark - our employers should change their hours! LOL

We made some progress on the office too! Stays somewhat messy during construction but won't complain as it's progress just the same. LOL

Inside lights are done now - even up in the loft - just need the security dusk-to-dawn installed on the outside so we don't break our necks trying to get to the light switches inside:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG!!! IT is sooooo beautiful! I am green with envy but soooo happy for you!

Robin


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL. I looked at the pictures and thought geeze those are short walls and how on earth did you get EVERY SINGLE horse to look over the wall at the time the picture was taken.

Then I saw that they were Horse Heads alright just not the ones I thought I was seeing at first.

Beautiful Barn. Congrats.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 29, 2009)

That is just AWESOME!!!!









I forget, what size are your stalls? My barn was built for my big horses!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh, It looks so user friendly..I love it!!

The buckets hanging on the out side of the stall...are they there just ready to fill w/food? water? then placed back over into the stall....or are they just extra buckets....Im always looking for neat ideas and was just wondering if Im missing out on something good LOL Thanks


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks - I'm laughing about the horse heads - I can see how it looks. LOL We wanted something to cover the posts so we got those. They have a ring on them that we can hang the halter for each horse (based on size that fits that horse in the stall), and we hang the feed buckets. We use the 5 gal flatback buckets for water and they stay in the stall permanently in the corner. The ones hanging on horseheads are for grain. We have an eyehook inside the door and the buckets hang from the horsehead with a double ended clip - that then gets hooked onto the eye inside the door. We can go down the isle and fill all the buckets - then reach over the door and hook them on in each stall. I have this fear of leaving them inside for heads to get hooked on and some freak accident. We wait for all the slowpokes to finish and pickup all the buckets. The grandbabies can't reach over just yet so they have to open the door to hook or unhook buckets. But it makes it great for little ones to help.

Right now, only weanlings in the barn. They are way past weaning really but we like them close at hand to work with daily.

For the stalls, we started with 12x12 and then divided them down the center to make two 6x12 stalls. The center wall has a gate at the end against the wall which we can open and latch to the back wall. This allows both stalls to exit through stall door into the pasture or if you have them closed in, they have more room and can still play and groom eachother.

These babies know which stall is theirs - they come right on in where they need to be.

Thanks for the compliments - we're still working at it but I think we'll be done in time for foaling season starting in February! I hope so anyway


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! that is one nice barn!


----------



## Marty (Oct 29, 2009)

Awwwww Whitetail, you are making my heart sing! What a gorgeous piece of architecture you have built for your lovely stock. Warm and cozy in the winter, and cool and airy in the summer. What more could any horse want? Fabulous, simply fabulous! I can see you smiling!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice looking barn, love the layout, and those John Deere Gators are the BEST for having a farm, we just love ours, congrats on your barn


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful Barn!! I am jealous!! I want one like it and to fill it up with little ones!! Money-I need more of it Ha


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 29, 2009)

How cozy I love it





congrats on being almost done


----------



## wingnut (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm jealous at the lack of mud!! LOL! I'm so sick of mud and it's only Oct. 30th!

Congrats on the continued progress!


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, I love it!! It doesn't look very big in the first pic but after seeing the other pics it looks huge, how many stalls do you have?


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Oct 31, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 31, 2009)

What a wonderful place to escape!! Very nice, you have done a wonderful job!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments - not one to qualify for any magazine mind you - but it serves its purpose and we're pretty tickled we've done it ourselves. Hopefully with it being dark at 5pm now, we can start finishing the office and have it completed before cold weather as we're getting heat in it! yippee!

We have 14 stalls now because two stalls were replaced with the 12x12 office. Our stalls are 6x12 as we started with 12x12 and then divided them down the center. The entire barn dimensions are 36 wide x 48 long. We have a loft in the upper portion of the barn.

I'm sure lovin those lights! and the concrete floor is so different! Dry and tight with no air coming in under the doors! Perhaps that will keep those racoons and such out this year! LOL


----------



## shelly (Nov 3, 2009)

What a great barn!!!!! I want one like that someday...we built ours too, but it is nothing like that!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful! You have done a fantastic job on your barn. I'm lovin it!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow the barn has turned out fantastic. I bet the girls love playing in it and a loft too. Boy the heat in the office will be good for a warm up on those cold winter days. 14 stalls, that is great! Can't wait to see it in person.



Awesome job, great designing.


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2009)

PLEASE ENTER THE CONTEST!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! It is looking great!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 6, 2009)

Yahoo for being able to see in the barn at night!

"Do a little dance, you can muck at night. Ooohh, you can muck tonight!" Ooo...



















lol Okay so its not the prettiest little song, but hey it all goes together


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 7, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Yahoo for being able to see in the barn at night!
> "Do a little dance, you can muck at night. Ooohh, you can muck tonight!" Ooo...
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I think we'll be whistling that song while we muck ... LOL You're right - that's a big benefit. makes a huge difference to not run like crazy to beat the dark. We can finally have dinner normal time and go back outside to do the inside chores in the barn. Yippee! Love your song and your dance! haha


----------

